# Vessel INTEGRITY Voyage EB748-ITG



## cipher5 (Aug 20, 2007)

Mine still says En Route as well, I hope its way off at by some miracle arrives at my BMW Center


----------



## aba030 (Jun 20, 2007)

I just called the European Delivery department. My car was released to the carrier today (meaning it's already cleared customs and been processed at the VDC), and it's scheduled to arrive at my dealer on 12/28. Seems a little crazy that it will take 11 days to get my car from NY to DC.


----------



## cipher5 (Aug 20, 2007)

I called the ED department, they said to my dealer on the 31st 

Work order was closed today.


----------



## murmur11 (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm in DC area too... I guess you will be picking up at Passport but I can't beleive that it will take 11 days.. it's only 4~5 hours driving..


----------



## aba030 (Jun 20, 2007)

Yes, I ordered through Joern Esser at Passport. I know it might take a few days to find a truck to put my car on, but 10 days? Maybe I should take a train to NY and drive the car back myself.


----------



## cipher5 (Aug 20, 2007)

I think I'm going to be sick.


----------



## murmur11 (Apr 3, 2007)

Ahh.. All I wanted for Chrismas is Redelivery...

I'm taking an Advil...


----------



## cipher5 (Aug 20, 2007)

There's just no way it would take 2 weeks to fill a truck and bring the car to Chicago. I'm sure tons of BMWs come this way on a weekly basis.


----------



## sollem1 (Dec 11, 2007)

Anyone know if the Integrity has reached Charleston yet?


----------



## cipher5 (Aug 20, 2007)




----------



## gpalmer1971 (Sep 1, 2007)

Still shows En Route...what is the ED Department phone number?


----------



## TranPlanner (Jul 9, 2007)

*Charleston?*

Wallenius has it arriving in Charleston on December 16th.


----------



## aba030 (Jun 20, 2007)

gpalmer1971 said:


> Still shows En Route...what is the ED Department phone number?


ED phone number is 800.932.0831. If I remember correctly, they're open from 8:30am to 4:30pm (EST).


----------



## gpalmer1971 (Sep 1, 2007)

Thanks A. I called; got the automated update which was the same info on OC.


----------



## aba030 (Jun 20, 2007)

gpalmer1971 said:


> Thanks A. I called; got the automated update which was the same info on OC.


Call during business hours and the phone will be answered by a representative who will be able to look up your vehcile in the system using the last 7 digits of your VIN. The reps have more up-to-date information than the OC or the automated system.


----------



## gpalmer1971 (Sep 1, 2007)

Called and got a live person. T'was delivered to Port Jersey they say yesterday and a work order opened - didn't know what for. Could that be for the tools i took out of the trunk? Hope there was no damage in transit. I'll check later in the week.

I guess that means it's at the VPC? So OC [IS] behind!


----------



## raleedy (Sep 22, 2007)

Well, apparently this time the OC was more up to date than everyone else. My CA and ED department today said the car was "at the port"; the OC said "at the VDC". Then later today I got a delivery date. But the good news ends there. The delivery date (at the Performance Center) is January 25.


----------



## cipher5 (Aug 20, 2007)

I got word from the ED office the car left on a truck, looks like I might have it this week after all!


----------



## raleedy (Sep 22, 2007)

Depends, I guess, on whose truck it was!


----------



## sollem1 (Dec 11, 2007)

My 335i reached Charleston, SC on 12/16, and as of yesterday, 12/18 my car was released to carrier. My CA mentioned that it should be received at the dealership today or tomorrow!! Now that's a quick turnaround!


----------

